# Music Awards: You Be The Judge!



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Let's have some fun. Make up some music awards and award them to any composer, or musician or piece of music you like. (If this is too frivolous for you, then simply back off).

Only one simple rule: limit each of your post to *three awards* and you cannot post consecutive posts (the idea is to let others have a go).

*Award for the Most Sublime Religious Music Composer* - J. S. Bach

*Award for the Most Sublime Quiet Music Ever* - _4'33"_

*Award for the Most Romantic Slow Movement Piano Concerto Ever* - Mozart, piano concerto #21.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

My Award for the Most Beautiful Slow Movement Piano Concerto Ever is:

Ludwig van Beethoven's Fifth Piano Concerto in e-flat 'The Emperor'.

Close runner up: Edvard Grieg's


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Award to Boulez for 20th c. Serialism.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

*Best Hair* - Beethoven

*Best Ego* - Wagner

*Best Kisser* - Tchaikovsky


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Olias said:


> *Best Hair* - Beethoven


Berlioz is surely a strong contender for this award:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Best Facial Hair - Cesar Franck


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Another award must go to Boulez for being the best 20th c. bully. Boulez the bully!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Piggy's Lifetime Achievement Award* - Brahms


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Polednice said:


> *The Piggy's Lifetime Achievement Award* - Brahms


*Award for the composer who most resembled Father Christmas Santa Claus* - Brahms


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

*Award For Most Childish Music goes to...* Haydn's Surprise Symphony.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> *Award For Most Childish Music goes to...* Haydn's Surprise Symphony.


Backhanded awards?

*Award for most musically able family of all time*-the Bachs.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Award for Most Indulgent Composer in the Field of Recycling One's Own Music -* Tony Vivaldi.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

*Most eclectic composer*, record 12 composers alluded to in a single work: Sasha Glazunov.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Most Bizarrely Insane Composer - * BernKhosru AlkaScriaMann


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

*Best composer not to write his most famous work:* Tomaso Albinoni

*Most prolific:* Anonymous

*Best tormented artist pose:* Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*COMPOSER MOST STRICKEN WITH TALENT*....and the award goes to....Leonard Bernstein


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Most consistent composer: Brahms

Most underrated melody: Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto Mvmt 1


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Most well-rounded composer whose name is not Mozart: Prokofiev


----------

